
Which Messaging Technologies Are Truly Safe and Secure? - erkose
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/which-messaging-technologies-are-truly-safe-and-secure
======
snowwrestler
Link to the actual scorecard:

[https://www.eff.org/secure-messaging-scorecard](https://www.eff.org/secure-
messaging-scorecard)

I'm surprised to see CryptoCat get such a high score. My impression from
reading previous coverage of it was that browser-based JS encryption was
inherently flawed.

